

How Switzerland Became the Envy of Europe - garbowza
http://american.com/archive/2008/march-april-magazine-contents/cuckoo-for-switzerland

======
baha_man
This reminded me of an episode of 'From Our Own Correspondent' I heard a few
years ago. When you move house in Switzerland, apparently, you get a visit
from the 'hygiene inspector':

[http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/from_our_own_correspon...](http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/programmes/from_our_own_correspondent/4318029.stm)

